# 2005 Yamaha F40 Tiller Question



## Horsefly (Sep 8, 2015)

Approaching the ramp my during my last trip I noticed my steering on my 2005 Yamaha F40 tiller suddenly became difficult. The steering tension adjustment lever was maxed out due to the electrical wiring exiting the cowling had pushed the lever when I turned the engine. I found this plastic clamp in the bottom of the boat but after researching I cannot find any info on it. It somehow held the wiring up. If someone could take a picture or direct me to a website that would provide info I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

If its a Yamaha part you can drill down through the parts lookup menus on the Yamaha website.

http://yamahamc.partsandwarranty.com/SyndicateNav.cfm?NodeID=1666306&Page=1


----------



## Horsefly (Sep 8, 2015)

I've looked at parts diagrams til I'm cross eyed. No luck. A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------

